# frame question



## spoker (May 13, 2014)

Whats rge differance between a DX and a FATBAR?thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2014)

Wellllllll.... A DX is a DX with its curved bottom bar and a fatbar is a fatbar ie straight bar that has the same diameter  tubing instead of being smaller on the straight bar...  .. fatbar used to be my cabe name lol...love these bikes..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2014)

Prewar frames are fatbar frames too technically

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

one's a bike, the other is a rather annoying CABE member!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 13, 2014)

Wow....... that's why I don't get on here hardly any more. ..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Wow....... that's why I don't get on here hardly any more. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




wait...come back, who will I pick on? Dave and Vince like it too much and it's no fun anymore!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 13, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> one's a bike, the other is a rather annoying CABE member!






Ahem! I'd like to direct you to a recent thread here Scott. Interesting reading...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57899-attitudes-around-here-are-making-us-look-bad


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Ahem! I'd like to direct you to a recent thread here Scott. Interesting reading...
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?57899-attitudes-around-here-are-making-us-look-bad




Oh, I thought they were talking about you


----------



## spoker (May 13, 2014)

thanks obi-wan for the info,is it common for threads to get this dilluted with stuff not related to the thread?


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 13, 2014)

spoker said:


> thanks obi-wan for the info,is it common for threads to get this dilluted with stuff not related to the thread?




yes, but usually only after the question asked has been correctly answered. sorry if I've offended.


----------



## zameetumi (May 15, 2014)

Thanks for giving such a nice informative articles.


rosacea treatment


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> yes, but usually only after the question asked has been correctly answered.




I agree. If the questions already been answered, and some life can still be wrung out of the thread, why not? It may provide some entertainment, and will disappear soon enough anyhow. The only mistake Scott made, was that he forgot to use the sarcastic font, and his quip was misinterpreted. I often forget to use the sarcastic feature myself. Besides spoker, you've been around here long enough to know this occurs sometimes.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> wait...come back, who will I pick on? Dave and Vince like it too much and it's no fun anymore!




Spank me Scott,I like it.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2014)

vincev said:


> Spank me Scott,I like it.




Spank 'im while I'm kissin' 'is ass, and kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2014)

No birds were killed or injured in the making of this thread.


----------

